# Trifecta Performance Tune



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

Not really a tangible product but, If any of you have the extra cash laying around. You can't go wrong with this!! You will be amazed on how the tune wakes the car up.

My thoughts.
Tre'


----------



## jrwgti (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm very interested in getting this tune for my Cruze, but I want to know how your fuel economy has been affected, has it gone down noticeably? Also, could you give me some estimates on what yours does for 0-60 and 1/4 mile times and trap speeds? Any more information would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

jrwgti said:


> I'm very interested in getting this tune for my Cruze, but I want to know how your fuel economy has been affected, has it gone down noticeably? Also, could you give me some estimates on what yours does for 0-60 and 1/4 mile times and trap speeds? Any more information would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


There are multiple threads with this info, search is your friend. I'd hot link a few for you, but I can't from my phone...


----------



## JoeyBones (Oct 22, 2011)

I (rather unscientifically) tested pre-tune (last weekend) and post-tune MPG (today) on the same trip (only about an 80 mile trip), and I actually gained about 1.5 highway MPG after the tune.

FWIW, I am always running the tune, since I have a M/T w/ no cruise control.

I have no numbers on 0-60, etc. But I can tell you that the car has noticeably more "pep" when called upon, seemingly throughout the entire RPM range... So far, I am happy I did it...

Again, FWIW, and YMMV...

Regards,

Bones


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

JoeyBones said:


> I (rather unscientifically) tested pre-tune (last weekend) and post-tune MPG (today) on the same trip (only about an 80 mile trip), and I actually gained about 1.5 highway MPG after the tune.
> 
> FWIW, I am always running the tune, since I have a M/T w/ no cruise control.
> 
> ...



I too gained a few MPG (4-5) with my automatic 2lt 2011


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

The Tune really makes the car enjoyable to drive(2011 M6 ECO). I don't have 0-60 times but I was not having any trouble keeping up with my step son's 2011 BMW 528i(loaner) between Newport, RI and NY. As far as mileage, I pulled 48.5 mpg on a 155 mile trip between Syracuse and Troy, NY averaging 72 mph.


----------



## haoleboy (May 9, 2012)

Can you still run 87 regular unleaded after installing this tune??


----------



## N.O.G8ter (Apr 3, 2012)

haoleboy said:


> Can you still run 87 regular unleaded after installing this tune??


No, you must not run anything less than 91 after installing, unless otherwise instructed by your dealer.


----------



## haoleboy (May 9, 2012)

That kinda sucks. I bought the car for 2 big reasons. 1 it has great gas mileage. 2 the turbo is safe to run on 87 octane unleaded.
Oh well. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Yea you can run 87 if Vince @ trifecta has released the 87 octane tune he was working on


----------



## N.O.G8ter (Apr 3, 2012)

haoleboy said:


> That kinda sucks. I bought the car for 2 big reasons. 1 it has great gas mileage. 2 the turbo is safe to run on 87 octane unleaded.
> Oh well. Thanks for the reply.


Please don't be deterred. I'm just saying that your tune has to be specifically developed for 87. You can't upload the standard tune and run 91 one day and 87 the next. So if you want to only run 87, just let your dealer know and follow his instructions from there.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I believe Vince has developed fuel grade detection an adjusts accordingly...


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

It is still in the testing phase for all models. If you do specify 87 Octane only, Vince can tune for that, you will just lose out on quite a bit of power that the total tune gives. Premium fuel isn't really that big of a deal. It can run on 91, so just mix 89 and 93 if you really can't stand an extra.....(wait for it).... $.20 / gal. -_-


----------



## haoleboy (May 9, 2012)

well, I'm driving 90 miles round trip 5 days a week for work. So that extra $.20/gal does make a difference to me.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

haoleboy said:


> well, I'm driving 90 miles round trip 5 days a week for work. So that extra $.20/gal does make a difference to me.


It won't if you get the tune because the tune increases your MPG a bit. I don't know if tuning for 87 Octane will help or hurt that benefit, but there is a good chance your cost per mile may actually go down. A fuelly account will help with this. I know for me personally 50/50 driving stock on 87 gave me about 28 MPG. 50/50 tuned gives me about 30-31 MPG. I can't tell if it is all the tune or all my car breaking in but my cost per mile has went down despite fuel prices increasing.


----------



## ecomodman (Aug 25, 2011)

I got the tune right after I bought my car, up in Erie/ PA and it's been outstanding. The super nice gentleman who downloaded it for me, Mike, even calls me from time to time to check how we're doing! I've enjoyed the tremendous power gain and logged as much as 48.6 on a hwy trip to the beach. When my wife started driving the car up a mountain to a job at drastically higher elevation and lower temperature I got a lean code. All I had to do was e-mail Vince at Trifecta and two minutes later he replied and happily agreed to adjust the tune for free. We'll he did, painlessly and I just felt compelled to thank him and Trifecta for their excellent product and customer service. If you haven't got it yet, don't hold back I'm telling you if you like your Cruze now- you will absolutely love it with the Trifecta 93 octane tune downloaded at one of there many installers. If you chose to take a family vacation to beautiful Lake Erie and spend some time at the free beaches or many affordable amusement parks and tourist attractions you'll be most impressed with Mike Nelson and his quick and friendly programming.


----------

